# Live Wallpapers on Tweaked



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Any way to get LWP going on Tweaked?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Add in LiveWallpaperPicker.apk to /system/app.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Perfect! Happen to know where I can get the FP1 LWPs?


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Never mind. I got what I needed


----------

